# Idolomantis alert



## Devils flower (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm getting increasingly concerned with my subadult Idolomantis couple. In between their previous moults were always 22-26 days. Now it has been 40 days since they moulted to subadult. Is this normal?

What's even more concerning is that the females eyes have darkened enormously (from one day to another). It is different from the black spots you sometimes see with older, weakened mantis. Perhaps this is a sign of her going to moult? I fear she's getting blind, she hasn't caught a prey for 10 days now but is still 'hanging strong'. Yesterday I pushed a big fly in her mouth which she eatened fast (it took her under 10 seconds). When I tryed a second she started to stress and bounce her head of the walls of the cage.

Can anyone tell me wat's going wrong and what I have to do?


----------



## Christian (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi.

Increasing time between the subadult and the adult molt ist normal. The dark eyes, however, not. I fear it will not make it.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Devils flower (Feb 5, 2006)

You have any idea what could have caused the darkening of the eyes.

I should tell that I had to use a cheap, yellow reptile-lamp for a couple of days because the light in my Idolo-terras broke down. It is during this period that the eyes darkened...

Which kind of lighting do you guys use in your Idolo-enclosures?


----------



## Jodokohajjio (Feb 5, 2006)

Someone described something similar with H. grandis here:

http://www.mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2112

Maybe it is just the light you are using? Think of the eyes like those transition lense glasses. Maybe the new light you're using is just tricking the mantis into thinking it is darker than it really is and so its eyes change to that darker color. Testing different over the cage would probably tell you if this is the problem or not.


----------



## ellroy (Feb 10, 2006)

Any news on your idolo's?


----------



## Devils flower (Feb 10, 2006)

noop, but no news is good news  

I'm expecting both to shed within the next couple of days (their wing buds are getting fatter and fatter every day), still hanging strong!

My male is looking great, he should definitely make it. Female is another story, but I'm optimistic  .

I'll keep you up to date, IF you promise to keep your fingers crossed for me/them :wink:

@Christian: is 40+ days a normal time between the shed to subadulthood and the one to adulthood? I reckon this is too long, since their previous in-between-moulting-times were always around 20-22 days.


----------



## Christian (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi.

I had subadults for 3 and 1/2 months. So don't worry with your 40 days. Keep them more humid now.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## nympho (Feb 11, 2006)

my sub sub adult male idolo has been at this stage since 29th december - thats 45 days ago - its still eating with no sign its going to moult. I keep it at 28-30c during daytime and 24 at night. Maybe I need to increase humidity or temp, I put wet paper towels on the floor of the cage but maybe its not enough humidity. My other one took about 35 days but had a bad moult. They do seem to vary quite alot even when kept the same.


----------



## bruty2fruity (May 17, 2006)

wouldn't worry about it dude. i had a nymph practically starve before and after it moulted. now hes fine


----------

